# H-Sport sway bars



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

Why did i wait so long to get them? makes the car so much more fun in the twisties. as most recommend set them to the hard setting on the rear bar. i would say its a toss up between the chip and bars as to which was a better purchase.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: H-Sport sway bars (a2lowvw)*

agreed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
although.. you really can go wrong with good ECU software


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: H-Sport sway bars (bhb399mm)*

i didn;t think revo for half price was bad, we'll see how long the turbos last


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: H-Sport sway bars (a2lowvw)*

GIAC > all.


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: H-Sport sway bars (bhb399mm)*

second that. I waited almost 2 years to do the H-Sports when it should have been my first mod.......oh well, Live and Learn


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: H-Sport sway bars (k2allroad)*

Hey G.F., I decided to finish mowing. May hit up my brother in law, to see if I can get time on his rack (KIA Tacoma) but hey a rack is a rack and it's better standing than squirming around on your back. Since I guess you don't need to drive to compare. I'll go for it.


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: H-Sport sway bars (eurocarzrule44)*

What? I still want to compare them if you have a chance, just let me know.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: H-Sport sway bars (k2allroad)*

Will do.


----------

